# My New Labels



## juicybath (Nov 11, 2012)

Finally got my new labels finished and printed, cut and soaps are getting wrapped!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 11, 2012)

It's a very attractive label and soaps are lovely, too.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 11, 2012)

I absolutely love them!  It's really nice to see most of the bar of soap too.  Great job!


----------



## lsg (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice labels!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 11, 2012)

really nice


----------



## Maythorn (Nov 11, 2012)

I've never seen a label like that and I love it.    Colorful, attractive and protects the soap where it rests on a shelf.


----------



## Relle (Nov 13, 2012)

I like how you can see most of the soap and the label is at the base. So many people cover up their pretty soap and all you can see is the label   . Love the label too.


----------



## juicybath (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I got the idea of the label that only covers the bottom part of the soap from another soapmaker. I admired her labels so much. I wanted something that wouldn't cover up the soap designs too much. I can't take all the credit (or even very much credit at all actually) because I hired a graphic artist to design them. She did my logo as well. If anyone needs graphic art or logos, I recommend her highly! 
She is very busy though so you need to allow for some lead time to get the designs. 
http://www.jack-and-molly.com/


----------



## drealmo (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice labels!


----------



## aroma (Nov 14, 2012)

Very classy!


----------



## brandnew (Nov 15, 2012)

juicybath...is your rosemary mint CP? It looks almost transparent!!! lovely


----------



## juicybath (Nov 15, 2012)

yes, it is Cp. Thanks!


----------



## Cake Baby (Nov 16, 2012)

I am in LOVE with your labels!!     They look very attractive, fun, and professional.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2012)

pretty! you've done a really great job both on the labels and the soaps!


----------



## dianne70 (Nov 19, 2012)

Love this idea...may have to steal it if I can ever be bothered to redesign mine!  
Dianne


----------



## MsDee (Nov 19, 2012)

I really like your labels and soaps. Great job.


----------



## sunfloweracres (Nov 21, 2012)

Beautiful labels and soap! They did a great job on the art work and your soap colors are gorgeous!  Do you shrink wrap them? Funny I found this, I just bought some heavy card stock paper at Walmart today and was cutting out little bottom boxes for my soap while I read posts. It is similar to yours but with short sides. I didn't get a picture yet, but I'll attach the soap I wanted them for.


----------



## sabon (Dec 6, 2012)

The labels are very beautiful, but I loved the lush and juicy appearance of soap. It is exactly the 'look' I was looking for!! Could you please share what oils bring about the translucent look and I guess it has gelled?


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 9, 2012)

They stand out nicely. Great job!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 10, 2012)

Labels look great and I too love the fact that you can still see lots of the lovely soap


----------



## juicybath (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Sabon- I use a blend of Olive, Palm Kernel, Palm and Castor oils in my usual recipe. I do normally gel my CP soaps in a warm oven in the mold (except for milk soaps) 

i hope that helps!

Thanks everyone for the kind words


----------



## sabon (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for the info! Once again, the soaps look great!


----------



## lsg (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice1


----------



## Fran2 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lovely labels.  Great logo design.


----------

